# pi-thon compression fittings installed!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

i finally installed my pi-thon compression fittings i got from www.ZEETOYZ.com. if anyone is interested in these compression fittings, talk to Terry, he is a great guy. He will get you what you need very quickly. 

the install was very straight forward, not vey difficult. the hardest hoses to do are the heater and the radiator hoses. the reason is because of the coolant that will still be inside them. you could empty out your radiator then do your hoses or you could just stuff alot of rags down in the area to soak up any coolant that comes out. i did the latter with no problems. excellent engine enhancement. for you turbo/supercharger guyz/girlZ these will hold up just fine. i just came from Zfest in orlando and won best in show. a judge mentioned to a friend that they were impressed with the way my blue theme came together (engine/stereo). i planned on the pi-thon compression fittings to be a big part of the theme i had going, i am glad the judges noticed that. cleanliness is always key! 

here are some pics of the compression fittings installed


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

new compression fitting arrived. i am hoping to have the rest soon! i have a show this weekend, my newest parts should help me do well!










yet to be installed, but gives you a mental picture of how it will look!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Car looks real good man. Well rounded, well though out mods. Tasteful and not tacky!


----------

